# Your first ride



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay guys,inspired by MikesAC700EFI's post in the Honda section about his long lost TRX70 [ which is totally awesome!!]
I figured I would start a thread on first rides.Whether it was a dirtbike,three wheeler,or quad...Let's hear about it.Post pics if you got 'em!!
My first ride was small trailbike made by Indian.I was 6.My dad brought it home,it was missing the right footpeg,but I rode the wheels off of it.It wound up getting stolen by a guy we had trying to work on it.It turned out it was a classic that was worth some $$$.
A list of all the bikes I've had throughout the years....
1.Indian
2.1984 Honda Z50
3.1985 Suzuki RM80
4.1998 Yamaha Blaster
5.1999 Yamaha YZ125
6.2001 Honda 400EX
7.2003 Yamaha Raptor
8.2005 Kawasaki Brute Force 750
9.2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 EFI
10.2008 Yamaha Rhino 700 EFI


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nobody ??? Wow....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In order: 



1992 honda 200 type II
2000 Polaris Xpedition 425 4x4
Also had an 85 Honda 350X 3-wheeler for a while
'07 Brute 750 w/ some FCP love on 29's laws (for a while anyway)
 and right now Im swinging it cheap on a 2000 Scrambler 500 4x4


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

80s Suzuki 
110 Suzuki 
250 recon
660 rhino
700 king quad
750 brute (my baby)


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

go-kart 5hp briggs honda trail 70 bike honda cb 200 street bike but rode it like a dirt bike  and a kawi 360 prairie


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

500 rubicon
08 750i brute


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

-91 polaris trail boss 250 (still have)
-home made go-cart 5.5HP Honda (Still Have)
-2003 Honda 500 Rubicon (Stolen in 08)
-1984 Honda ATC 200M (Still Have/Beat)
-2007 Honda 500 Rubicon


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

1987 Suzuki 125 (3wheeler)

1985 Honda Big Red 250

1987 Honda Big Red 250

2001 Yamaha Kodiak 400

1985 Honda Big Red (that started as a 250 but ended up as a 350 and a little extra)
^^^and this was my original '85 Big Red from 15 years earlier

2008 Kawasaki Brute 750 (first new atv owned, I always got fixxer uppers on the cheap!!!)


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

This is gonna 'date' me... got my 1st ride for my b-day in 5th grade-->A 1974 Honda XR 75...next was a 1977 suzuki tm or rm 100....1988 kawasaki klr 650 thumper...2002 bayou 220...2005 prairie 360...2006 brute 750


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

:haha: you could've lied and said you got it used...LOL!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

00 prarie 300 4x4 my 1st ride ever that I got used in 01 my son now rides
08 prarie 360 4x4 she rides
08 BF 650i which I can't get enough of!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

In the late 60's I had a no name brand mini bike w/5 hp briggs
Honda 90 street bike
63 Volkswagen chopped up n raised for the mud
Home made go cart, 8hp industrial/commercial briggs
96 Wolvy
2004 Prairie


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> :haha: you could've lied and said you got it used...LOL!!!


thought the younger crowd might get a kick outta that!...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

1. 1982-ish Honda 90 3 wheeler... Not really sure about the year
2. Same year ish 110 Honda 3 wheeler
3. 1996 Polaris Trail Boss 250
4. 2002 Yamaha Kodiak 400 (still have.. Wife rides it)
5. 2009 Kawi Brute Force 650i (still have... And love)


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

m first ride of my own was a yamaha tri moto and i can't remember the year, then i got a 99' kx 125, 95 yamaha wolverine 350, 98 yz250, 00' yzf 426 (which i loved), 05 polaris 330 magnum, and finally my brute. I definely remember riding a honda atc alot as a kid which my uncle owned, i used to have this real muddy spot i'd ride it through then later on in life he explained to me that was always muddy because it was the septic feild.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't remember the year, but I had a honda atc 110 3 wheeler, then a kawi bayou 220 ( also can't remember the year), 07 TGB outback 425C 4x4, 2000 polaris sportsman 500, 2010 brute 750


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

When i was about 10 or so it was a home made 5hp go cart solid axle next was a 2000 scrambler blew it up now its a 2006 650i got it new but its a toss up go cart or brute lol.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

*In order*

-198? Suzuki 125 (three wheeler)

-1993 Yamaha RT 100 (dirt bike)

-1996 Yamaha Timberwolf 250 2wd - but had the Wooley Boogers on the rear

-1992 Suzuki DR 250 (dirtbike) - bought in '97

-2004 Honda Foreman 450 4x4

-2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 650i

-2010 Polaris 800 RZR-S

also I guess I can thow these in since they were play rigs not my daily drivers... 

-1972 Toyota FJ 40 
-1985 CJ-7 Laredo 
-1986 CJ-7 Laredo


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

mine were in order 

1. no name go cart with a 12hp kohler
2. used 84 herold hauler 3 wheeler with a dump bed
3. used 86 honda trx250 broke the frame in 07
4. used 02 honda recon broke the frame in 08 lol
5. my brute​


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I was 10 the Christmas I Got a Gold colored Honda CT 70. It's been in storage for a lot of years but I'm going to try to roll it out and get a picture of it this afternoon. It's the only one I never sold.

After it:
Kawasaki 250 F8
Suzuki TS 400
Yamaha yz 250
Yamaha 750 Special (1ST Street Bike)
Yamaha IT 465
Kawasaki KDX200
KTM 250 XC
Polarlis 500 Sportsman <sold it="" to="" buy="" a="" new="">
Polaris 500 Scrambler (purple)
'94 Goldwing SE
Another 500 Sportsman
Used 500 Scrambler
2001 1800 Goldwing
2010 Outty 800 (thinking I shoulda stuck with Polaris)

Ya'll keep in mind this over a period of 40+ Years
</sold>


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

80's Yamaha atc 200 
80's RM60 
honda 200x
86' Honda 250 fourtrax (wish I still had)
98 Honda foreman 450
84 CR500R(still have)
2002 Grizzly 660 (still have)
2009 Brute Force NRA :saevilw:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

91 TRX 250X SOLD
99 TRX 300EX SOLD
03 TRX 460EX SOLD (Man I wish I still had this one)
02 Foreman 450S SOLD (only had it for a couple months but it gave me the itch to build a mud bike)
08 Rancher 420ES (I wouldn't trade it for anything)
03 Prairie 650ish (trail bike in the making)


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

'00 2000 Kawi Mule
'06 1999 Honda 300 TRX
'09 2009 Arctic Cat 700 MudPro


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

She was a sweet little thing...... mini bike with a briggs and straton.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> She was a sweet little thing...... mini bike with a briggs and straton.


Me too Coolwizard. I built mine though...when I was 11. Made it out of angle Iron and pipe with some store-bought tires and a cast iron briggs engine. The next one I built too except it was with tubing and had a Honda trail 70 engine and sone Riverside forks & highrise bars. I think I still have a photo of that one somewhere. Those were the days!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Those were the days!!


Yep, those were the days! Ride all day with no worries...


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Nobody has any pics of the older pics? Heck I'll google my 2...

1975? Honda ST90 The bike I learned to ride, no clutch, but shift. Correct color! (eeesh)








1976 Honda XL 175.. also the right color.. Dang I miss these two bikes.. Too bad it's a family friendly site or I'd tell you what we did on the bike... ah to be 15 again.
:haha:


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm...

1994 Pow-Pow-Powerwheels Yamaha quad
1999 Honda 400ex
2003 Raptor 660
2000 Yamaha Big Bear
2005 Brute Force 750
2005 Kodiak 450


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

my first bike was and 84 kx80 which i rode for years......then i rode nothing....now i have the brute. quite a jump.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Rode mine till it literaly fell apart. I don't have a picture of it but it looked just like this one.


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

first ride was on an old RM80 in 1995 in SoCal. didnt know how to use the clutch and my buddy said to just twist the throttle back and let go of it....yeah, so i was draggin behind the bike for about 15 yds b4 i decided to let go. then got a kx80 in 2001 for my first bike, blew through it pretty quick and then it was 2 xr200, cr250, cbr954rr, cbr600rr, now i got the foreman and still rollin!


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

90's Polaris 250 TrailBoss (Motor went on the first day, parted it out)
2001 Polaris 250 TrailBlazer (Parents have it now)
1997 Polaris 400 Scrambler 4x4 (Still Own)
2005 Yamaha 350 Raptor (Still own-Wife's Ride)
1989 Honda CR 250R (First dirt bike-Sold)
2000 Polaris 500 Sportsman 4x4 (Our new trail bike)

Bikes my folks own that I used to ride more than them, and they still have em all:
2006 Polaris 450 Sportsman 4x4
2005 Polaris 500 EFI Ranger 4x4
2002 Polaris 325 TrailBoss

Were a little fond of our Po Po's lol


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Here's a pic of what my first bike once looked like. I was going to take a picture of the actual bike but it's pretty rough. A few years ago I mentioned to my Dad I might sell it and I could tell that would rather me hang onto it. He and my Mom bought it for me when I was 10 yrs old


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

honda 50
honda trail 70
honda xr 75
suzuki rm 125
honda 400 four 
yamaha 750 virigo
yamaha 650 
honda atc 200
yamaha 350 big bear
honda 250ex
honda 350 rancher
the brute


----------



## PaintSlinger (Jul 9, 2010)

My first ride was a 1985 Yamaha Moto4 350cc 2wd. It was used, faded blue with gold wheels. I rode the **** outta that thing and never once in 5 years of everyday hard riding did it ever give me trouble. I made the mistake of selling it for $800 and bought a Honda CR 500 dirtbike that ran like a raped ape but needed wrenches turned every three days or it would quit running or fall apart. Sold that and then it was on to a 1979 Suzuki TS250 two stroke street/trail that was worse than the Honda and half as fast. 8 years later I'm on an 08 Honda Rancher 420 4wd manual shift with a winch and ITP Mud Lites that won't go half the places my old Yamaha would. Next up is gunna be a Can-am 800 Outlander LTD. I wish I had my old Yamaha back after all these years.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

havent had to many.

my first was a bayou 220. and i wish to this day that i would have help on to that bike. was a very fun bike to ride and then when i got stuck just lift it up and out and be on the way. went straight from the bayou 220 to a brute 750i. like night and day lol. LOVE my brute though :bigok:


----------



## PaintSlinger (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah I haven't heard too many complaints about the brutes. I bet that 750i will scoot too.


----------



## swampercx (Jul 24, 2010)

my obsession started with a 85 200 big red then 86 200x then a long break until a 03 rincon a 00 recon a 08 foreman 09 420at and 03 kfx 50


----------

